

Status update: sex offender.  Louisiana's new FB ruling - nickler
http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/20/tech/louisiana-sex-offenders-social-media/index.html?hpt=hp_c1

======
nickler
Is this facebook's obligation now to accommodate these requests? This seems
like an over-reach, but will other states follow suit?

Obviously with facebook being a playground for predators, it's an easy target,
but can you legally legislate someone's online identity?

~~~
maxko87
As stated in the article, it wouldn't be Facbeook's obligation, but rather a
tool for prosecutors of repeat offenders.

In the case of sex offenders, we have already somewhat legislated their online
identity by including them in registries -- this just places that same
information where it will likely be more useful and preventative of a future
crime.

